# Ambrosia maple



## B Rogers (Jul 10, 2019)

Working on a red maple tree in a relative's yard and I see that it's gonna have the ambrosia stripes. Considering asking the tree service to save the larger limbs to process into bowl blanks. I don't turn bowls so I was wondering if it's a decent wood for bowls. If not, I'm not gonna waste my time in this miserable heat and humidity. You can see the color and beetle holes from a smaller limb that was trimmed today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Jul 10, 2019)

My opinion is that any maple is good for bowls, ambrosia streaks just make it that much more appealing.
That being said, the size you show there doesn’t look very big once pith is removed. If they cut any decent crotch sections, that could make an interesting piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 10, 2019)

It’s great for bowls. The bigger the better. Turn green.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 10, 2019)

TimR said:


> My opinion is that any maple is good for bowls, ambrosia streaks just make it that much more appealing.
> That being said, the size you show there doesn’t look very big once pith is removed. If they cut any decent crotch sections, that could make an interesting piece.


Yeah definitely just a small sample piece. The larger limbs are probably 12"-16" diameter. I plan to make a few benches from the trunk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 10, 2019)

Green wet maple is super fun to turn! Rough turn it wet and leave it a little oversize, it will warp and twist as it dries, then put it back on the lathe and turn it to final shape and finish it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 10, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Green wet maple is super fun to turn! Rough turn it wet and leave it a little oversize, it will warp and twist as it dries, then put it back on the lathe and turn it to final shape and finish it.


Guess I'll cut some bowl blanks then. Probably wind up posting them on here since I don't turn bowls. I may have to give it a shot one day. I assume I need to go ahead and anchorseal all non bark surfaces? Also, any standard sizes on bowl blanks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 10, 2019)

Wet maple...size blanks to fit in a LFRB or MFRB box. Best if you can cut away pith plus another 1” to be most stable. Anchor seal really only needed on end grain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 10, 2019)

Nothin like “green maple”.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 10, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Nothin like “green maple”.
> 
> View attachment 168535
> 
> View attachment 168536


I can only hope that tree is colored like that.


----------

